

WiFi-only Galaxy Tab Launching April 4 for $399? - tventz
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/03/11/wifi-only-galaxy-tab-launching-april-4-for-399/

======
senthilnayagam
iPod Touch and iPhone, share some components, securing supply of these
products, manufacturing and cutting supplies to competitors made apple a
formidable competitor.

if android tablets need to compete on cost to apple iPad wifi, then they
should target 200-250$, millions of possible iPod Touch users would migrate
easily

